# Update: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2016)

```
<em><strong>UPDATE</strong></em></p>
<p>The Speedlite 600EX II-RT will get the following new accessories as well.</p>
<ul>
<li>Color filter(s)</li>
<li>Bounce adaptor</li>
<li>Compact battery pack</li>
</ul>
<p>We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-speedlite-600ex-rt-ii-coming-soon-cr2/">reported a few days ago</a> that Canon was going to announce a follow-up to the Speedlite 600 EX-RT, and the specifications have now leaked out ahead of the imminent announcement.</p>
<p><strong>Speedlite 600EX II-RT </strong>(Google translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Covers the angle of view of 20mm-200mm</li>
<li>Coverage of 197ft / 60M (ISO100)</li>
<li>Continuous firing is 1.5 times faster from 1.1 (CP-E4N 2 times faster at the time of use)</li>
<li>Up to 5 can control the flash of the group</li>
<li>Dust and water resistent</li>
<li>The new design of the accessories group</li>
<li>Dot matrix type liquid crystal panel</li>
<li>15 types of custom functions</li>
<li>Six types of personal function</li>
<li>Can be rotated 180 degrees in either direction</li>
</ul>
<p>Along with a new flash, we get the first macro lens for the EOS M system.</p>
<p><strong>EF-M 28mm F3.5 Macro IS STM </strong>(Google translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>The world’s lightest macro lens</li>
<li>Hybrid IS</li>
<li>Image stabilization</li>
<li>45mm when converted to APS-C</li>
<li>A built-in macro light. It can automatically illuminate when needed</li>
<li>Maximum magnification is 1:2 times</li>
<li>Autofocus is done with stepping motors</li>
<li>One UD lens and two aspherical lens</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rs (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

Built in macro light? It sounds like a Leica X-U. Hopefully due to close working distances there will be two lights, one either side of the centre line of the lens.


----------



## Woody (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

Sony E-mount 30 mm f/3.5 macro (1:1) lens weighs a mere 138 g.

Can Canon's offering beat that with its in-built macro lights?


----------



## Maximilian (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

Interesting innovations. 

Honestly I still don't get it to 100% why the 600EX needed a replacement so soon.



rs said:


> Built in macro light? ... Hopefully ... there will be two lights, one either side of the center line of the lens.


Yeah. quite interesting feature. I wonder how this will look like.



Woody said:


> Sony E-mount 30 mm f/3.5 macro (1:1) lens weighs a mere 138 g.
> 
> Can Canon's offering beat that with its in-built macro lights?


Good question. Personally I'd prefer a little bit more weight, if it makes the built quality better. 
But if they can do it with that weight... why not.


----------



## Dalantech (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

Would be even more impressed with an refresh of the MT-24EX. It's long overdue for an overhaul.


----------



## Memdroid (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

It might be interesting if it is smaller and cuts a lot of weight. The 600ex is monstrously big (compared to the 580ex II), even on an 1dx


----------



## Sabaki (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Dalantech said:


> Would be even more impressed with an refresh of the MT-24EX. It's long overdue for an overhaul.



This is the only flash refresh I'm interested in.

Being the resident macro fundi, what changes would you like to see happen in a MT-24EX mark ii Dalantech?


----------



## Dalantech (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Sabaki said:


> Dalantech said:
> 
> 
> > Would be even more impressed with an refresh of the MT-24EX. It's long overdue for an overhaul.
> ...



All of the MR-14EX II changes (smaller controller, better controls, quick locking mechanism, better battery compartment door, etc.) plus some changes specific to the MT-24EX:

LED focusing lamps built in to the flash heads, on either side of the flash tubes. Currently diffuser design for the MT-24EX is a PITA due to the modeling lamp being at the top of the heads, above the flash tubes. If there were LEDs on either side of the tubes then they would illuminate the entire diffuser, and diffuser design would be a lot easier.

Deeper notches on the sides of the flash heads to connect a diffuser to. Currently the notches on the MT-24EX are too small and shallow to support any real weight. So maybe better support for third party diffusers (as a way to summarize that one).

A higher guide number, so the flash would have more "stopping power". Flash based macro is just another form of flash based stop motion photography. Not as obvious as stopping a balloon in mid pop, or a bullet as it passes through an apple, but none the less we're all still using the flash to freeze motion. Plus a lot of the macro community these days is shooting hand held. Kinda tough to get images like this one with the camera on a tripod:



Finger Fed Bumblebee by John Kimbler, on Flickr

Critter was licking the sugar syrup off of my finger like a kitten drinking milk, so lots of motion in that one.

I know that some peeps will disagree with this last one, but I really want to keep the cords between the controller and the flash heads. Lots of Nikon users out there complaining about the cycle time of the R1C1 wireless macro twin flash, and how it seems to eat batteries.


----------



## Foxdude (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

I dont care 600ex refresh, but I'm reeally interested that new macro lens. Make it as sharp as ef-s 60mm macro and I'm in. Hybrid IS and lightweight, with built in flash/light. Great news


----------



## d (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

Flash refresh seems like a bit of a non-event, but thanks to the comments about this rumour in the previous thread, I've "discovered" the Godox range of flashes and accessories, and will be adding some of these to my kit instead of any further 600EX-RTs or refreshed version.

OTOH, this little macro lens could interest me. I recently picked up the M3 S/H for a bargain price, and am keen to grab a native lens or two to use on it.

John, that's a great image!

Cheers,
d.


----------



## midluk (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

So there also seems to be a CP-E4N battery pack coming.
I recently tried two different CP-E4 (one new, one used) and both produced a beep pitching upwards while recharging and then every 15-20s for a short time, while producing some lower buzzing the rest of the time. I hope they fix that for the CP-E4N, together with even faster recharge times.


----------



## Sabaki (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Dalantech said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Dalantech said:
> ...



Interesting read. If the MT-24EXii comes, I'll be replacing my MR-14EX.

I handhold all my bug photos and consider a flash critical to taking these images successfully. Easily the biggest challenge / frustration is diffusion. It is so, so very tough to get it right with the MR-14EX, as the light is direct. I use a polarizing filter which helps to a certain extent but any critter with a reflective surface (ladybugs / beetles / etc) is near impossible to take cleanly.

If Canon manages to make the MT-24EX to your specs, I'd buy one without hesitation.


----------



## Maximilian (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Sabaki said:


> Dalantech said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Hi guys! 
I can understand your passion for macro flashes but maybe after just about 10 posts it's a little bit too early to hijack this thread, isn't it?


----------



## Sabaki (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Maximilian said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Dalantech said:
> ...



My apologies sir 

I forget my place here


----------



## Dalantech (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



d said:


> ...OTOH, this little macro lens could interest me. I recently picked up the M3 S/H for a bargain price, and am keen to grab a native lens or two to use on it.
> 
> John, that's a great image!
> 
> ...



Thanks!

At first I thought that the lens was a disappointment due to the 1:2 magnification, but at that focal length shooting half life size might be tough -me thinks that the working distance is gonna be short.


----------



## Dalantech (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Sabaki said:


> ...I handhold all my bug photos and consider a flash critical to taking these images successfully. Easily the biggest challenge / frustration is diffusion. It is so, so very tough to get it right with the MR-14EX, as the light is direct. I use a polarizing filter which helps to a certain extent but any critter with a reflective surface (ladybugs / beetles / etc) is near impossible to take cleanly.
> 
> If Canon manages to make the MT-24EX to your specs, I'd buy one without hesitation.



I ran into the same issues when I shot with the MR-14EX.


----------



## Dalantech (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Maximilian said:


> Hi guys!
> I can understand your passion for macro flashes but maybe after just about 10 posts it's a little bit too early to hijack this thread, isn't it?



Doh! Sorry!


----------



## NorbR (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

Huh. Intriguing. 

I wasn't super excited by this EF-M lens at first, macro is not very high on my priorities ... but now my interest is piqued. Hybrid IS, built-in light, and a super light lens ... the 1:2 max magnification is a touch underwhelming, but otherwise, could be a really fun lens to take along on a hike. Let's see the price, now. 

In any case, always happy to see more EF-M lenses. Bring 'em on, Canon !


----------



## Sharlin (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

So basically this is a modernized EF-M version of the venerable 50mm f/2.5 1:2 Compact Macro. I wonder if they're also going to introduce a 1:1 converter for it...


----------



## jebrady03 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*

From a focal length/angle of view perspective, this really isn't too different than the Sony APSC mirrorless macro lens, except that lens goes 1:1. Obviously having built-in light could be hugely advantageous but given the light weight of the lens, I wouldn't expect miracles.

Also, for those calling for changes to this lens already which would effect the weight, keep in mind Canon's intentions for the M series thus far - LIGHT WEIGHT. That's the name of the game for them, at least when it comes to lenses. They're using larger apertures and shorter focal ranges (on the zooms) to minimize the weight of the glass in several cases. f/6.3 on the long end and 15-45 instead of 15-85, for instance.

Here's a review of the Sony macro lens for their mirrorless system.

http://sonyalphalab.com/product-review/sony-e-mount-30mm-f3-5-macro-lens-sel30m35-hands-on-review/

Of note to me, the images of their eyes at macro distance included the lens resting on their nose and almost touching their eyes. That's how close you'd have to be for 1:1. 1:2, I suspect, won't be too far off from that.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 10, 2016)

Built in macro light, that would be interesting first for Canon. I hope both these products are launched in next few days.


----------



## rs (May 10, 2016)

Images are up now. The ring flash looks promising:

https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&u=http://digicame-info.com/2016/05/ef-m28mm-f38-is-stm.html&usg=ALkJrhia8C9y0vBROksBEPQaIyktANk2EQ


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

Speedlite 600EX II-RT compared to the original version:

• Covers the angle of view of 20mm-200mm _same as the original_
• Coverage of 197ft / 60M (ISO100) _same as the original_
• Continuous firing is 1.5 times faster from 1.1 (CP-E4N 2 times faster at the time of use) _faster recycling_
• Up to 5 can control the flash of the group _same as the original_
• Dust and water resistent _same as the original_
• The new design of the accessories group _adds a compact (presumably rechargeable) battery pack_
• Dot matrix type liquid crystal panel _same as the original_
• 15 types of custom functions _three *fewer* than the original_
• Six types of personal function _one *fewer* than the original_
• Can be rotated 180 degrees in either direction _same as the original_

So the new flash has the same head zoom coverage, same power and GN, _*fewer*_ custom and personal functions, and everyting else is basically the same. The only major change seems to be a faster recycling time, a new rechargeable battery pack (I wonder if that's required for the faster recycle time??), and maybe more/different gels (but maybe not).

Nothing at all enticing there, for me at least. I do hope that the new battery pack doesn't preculde the easy use of AA batteries, eneloops work just great in Speedlites (and by easy use, I mean no need for a cassette to hold the AA's, etc.). Even worse would be that the flash only works with the new rechargeable battery (but I can see the possiblity of that, more $$ for Canon to sell battery packs, although I'd also expect a big backlash for that).


----------



## romanr74 (May 10, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Sabaki said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

rs said:


> Images are up now. The ring flash looks promising:
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&u=http://digicame-info.com/2016/05/ef-m28mm-f38-is-stm.html&usg=ALkJrhia8C9y0vBROksBEPQaIyktANk2EQ



Interesting! Would prefer a 1:1 macro, but a 28mm 1:1 would have an uber-short working distance anyway. The ring light is an interesting and very nice addition. With the plastic mount, this is likely to be reasonably priced. Will probably sell quite well, I may even buy one...


----------



## rrcphoto (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Images are up now. The ring flash looks promising:
> ...



actually it MAY be 1.2x .. note on one of those pics, you can turn the lens to a "super macro mode"


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> actually it MAY be 1.2x .. note on one of those pics, you can turn the lens to a "super macro mode"



We'll see, but very cool if true!


----------



## Etienne (May 10, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



That would make a big difference. This lens is likely to be cheap, so I'll probably get one. Built-in light is a very nice idea, so convenient.


----------



## scastle (May 10, 2016)

I am wondering if the new 600 flash will have an interface like that of the 430EX-III RT. Also, I have had a ST-E3-RT on order for about a month now with no delivery. I suspect there might be an upgrade there as well, and I just might get the new version when it finally ships.


----------



## Sporgon (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Images are up now. The ring flash looks promising:
> ...



Are you guys in the States getting the M3 now ? I can really recommend it. It is very good, in fact so good with the 22 mil pancake I'm going to start using it for my exterior panoramic shots.


----------



## rrcphoto (May 10, 2016)

CR:

digicam info SPECIFICALLY states maximum magnification is 1.2 times, where do you get your .50x max magnification from?

not to mention having a "super macro mode" turn wouldn't make much sense if it was just a standard 1:2 macro.

最大撮影倍率は1.2倍 

- Maximum magnification is 1.2 times


----------



## LDS (May 10, 2016)

The lens front design, but the light, reminds me of the old FD macro bellows lenses:

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/fdmacro/2035macro.htm


----------



## caMARYnon (May 10, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> ..., sounds like it will be smaller, that's a huge boon.



This is the rumored mark II: Size X 143.2Mm X 78.7Mm 122.7Mm
and this is from TDP for mark I: 79.7 x 142.9 x 124.5mm
These are millimeters, Only 0.3 mm height diference...


----------



## rrcphoto (May 10, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> CR:
> 
> digicam info SPECIFICALLY states maximum magnification is 1.2 times, where do you get your .50x max magnification from?
> 
> ...



just to add: we know the min focus distance is .093. this calculates out to a 1:1 macro.
http://www.kielia.de/photography/calculator/


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Based off the removal of some features on the new 600 EX II-RT, sounds like it will be smaller, that's a huge boon.



What features? Somehow I doubt removing C.Fn's will make it smaller, they don't take up much space in the camera...


----------



## retroreflection (May 10, 2016)

Is 24mm and 1:2 max magnification suited to dental macrophotography? I would think a small and totally integrated system would be nicer than a 70's era solution.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Speedlite 600EX II-RT compared to the original version:
> 
> • Covers the angle of view of 20mm-200mm _same as the original_
> • Coverage of 197ft / 60M (ISO100) _same as the original_
> ...



Thanks for clarifying this. I didn't have the specs of the 600 memorized but the new specs did look very similar to what I remember the 600 already having.

_But wait! What about those new/nifty *COLOR* filters man !!_


----------



## arcer (May 10, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> EF-M 28mm F3.5 Macro IS STM
> 
> 45mm when converted to APS-C



I'm curious about this, anyone have any guess?
If true, this is an interesting proposition and widening its market.


----------



## midluk (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nothing at all enticing there, for me at least. I do hope that the new battery pack doesn't preculde the easy use of AA batteries, eneloops work just great in Speedlites (and by easy use, I mean no need for a cassette to hold the AA's, etc.). Even worse would be that the flash only works with the new rechargeable battery (but I can see the possiblity of that, more $$ for Canon to sell battery packs, although I'd also expect a big backlash for that).



The current external CP-E4 is also called "compact battery pack". So this is likely nothing to replace the AA batteries in the unit itself. The new CP-E4N will likely be identical (at least for the connector) to the CP-E4 with more output current i.e. faster recycle times (and hopefully a slightly longer cable).


----------



## BigShooter (May 10, 2016)

So, possibly smaller, with the need to use a custom battery which means more spend to buy spare batteries? Or use my current 600 lights, Eneloop batteries and change/charge as I wish with no extra spend? 

No 2nd curtain sync via wireless? FFS Canon get a grip. This is an upgrade purely to squeeze more cash IMO, no obvious benefit to make me upgrade unless I am tiny and struggle with the 'massive' size of your current 600 speedlite (which I don't, BTW).

Nothing of interest here until further info and confirmed specs are released.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 10, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Are you guys in the States getting the M3 now ? I can really recommend it. It is very good, in fact so good with the 22 mil pancake I'm going to start using it for my exterior panoramic shots.



Yes, the M3 is available in the US. Picked one up on-sale with the EVF thrown in. Have 4 EF-M lenses, but only bought one in the US. Bought the 18-55 kit lens from Hong Kong because of price (white box), and the 11-22/55-200 from Canada because they were not available in the US. Like the IQ and improvement in AF over M1, but I prefer the menus from M1.


----------



## Zv (May 10, 2016)

That macro lens looks intriguing. I've used the 22mm with extension tubes but this would be way more practical and I could see myself experimenting with some macro now and again. Don't wanna go all in, just dabble a little here and there! And it has a light on the end! 

Going by previous M releases it's bound to be quite reasonably priced too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

arcer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > EF-M 28mm F3.5 Macro IS STM
> ...



That's a typo/translation error. Clearly, the M line is APS-C already, so a 28mm EF-M lens gives the same FoV as a 45mm lens on FF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Speedlite 600EX II-RT compared to the original version:
> ...



_*If*_ they are new. The current one comes with weak and strong CTO filters, there are a myriad of possibilties they could add, but for the automatic color temp correction to work, the flash needs to be able to sense what gel is used. Currently it's a physical detection (notches in the gels), I doubt they'll go RFID or something clever like that, so there will be a limited number of gels possible. If I had to guess, they might add 'window green' to balance fluorescent light. 

The update also mentions a 'bounce adapter', perhaps a workaround to the fact that the gel holder precludes use of the pull-out bounce card? Or maybe a flashbender-like mod that uses the same attachement as the gel holder?


----------



## ian.maw (May 10, 2016)

What about this section of the translation :-

"Adoption of a strong material to heat. Continuous emission number in comparison with the old model is a 50% increase. Battery Pack CP-E4N when using twice the continuous emission is possible."

This makes it sound like you can take many more shots before the speedlite overheats. This would be very welcome for myself and I am sure many others.

Ian


----------



## arcer (May 10, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> arcer said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Whoops, thanks neuro.
I got too enthusiastic about the new EF-M lens that I lost common logic.


----------



## 9VIII (May 10, 2016)

Seeing the lights on this lens actually makes me pretty excited, though not for this lens in particular.
Hopefully Canon will update the 65mm MP-E where you really need this sort of thing.


----------



## H. Jones (May 10, 2016)

A macro lens is pretty high on my list of equipment right now, since it's a gap in what I'm able to photograph. It's a shame this is for EF-M only, but I'd really enjoy if Canon came out of left field with an EF L-series 1:1 macro that had an integrated focusing light. Or even just a full frame version of this lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Seeing the lights on this lens actually makes me pretty excited, though not for this lens in particular.
> Hopefully Canon will update the 65mm MPE where you really need this sort of thing.



The problem there is that a ring light is flat lighting (even with the MR-14 with two tubes, you're limited – I expect the M macro built-in light has no directionality and will be even flatter). The flexibility of the MT-24 is really ideal for the MP-E lens.


----------



## sulla (May 10, 2016)

ian.maw said:


> "Adoption of a strong material to heat. Continuous emission number in comparison with the old model is a 50% increase. Battery Pack CP-E4N when using twice the continuous emission is possible."
> This makes it sound like you can take many more shots before the speedlite overheats. This would be very welcome for myself and I am sure many others.


Yes, this seems an important change, perhaps the one difference in features that is really a major redisign. I ran into overheating problems with the 600 mark I a few times myself (but not very limiting to my needs).
I just wonder how a new and more powerful battery pack that charges the flash faster could lead to more flashes in a sequence before overheating occurs? That is a bit weird. (Almost as if the flash could fire a given amount of time until the temperature sensor sensed the temperature increase, and a faster recharging automatically results in more flashes that can be fired in that sensing-time, leading to a more severe overheating...  )

I also wonder if the new external battery pack can be used in the 600 mark 1 as well... (like the LP-E6N battery upgrade for the EOS bodies) and if, whether it also recharges the mark 1 flash quicker.
(I myself use JJC-FB1 external battery packs).


----------



## nads (May 11, 2016)

I love the idea of this little macro. Not the fastest thing in the world, but likely to be razor sharp almost 50mm equivalent. As long as they don't go crazy with the price, it will be a fun option to have in the small bag. More importantly... these things make the prosumer M body more and more worth having (Especially for somebody who's dumped everything but the M, M mount lenses and 85mm 1.8.


----------



## retroreflection (May 11, 2016)

sulla said:


> ian.maw said:
> 
> 
> > "Adoption of a strong material to heat. Continuous emission number in comparison with the old model is a 50% increase. Battery Pack CP-E4N when using twice the continuous emission is possible."
> ...



High continuous emission requires batteries that can deliver the high current, and a circuit which can handle the power to the flash tubes as well as the waste heat. The clunky translation of "strong material to heat" suggests that they have reduced the sensitivity of component(s) to heat. Did they go from Si to SiC in transistors, changed an insulator material, or something else? They could also have improved efficiency (to reduce waste heat), or improved heat rejection to extend the continuous emission rating, but I don't see how that phrasing would have been used.

They did not go with bigger batteries that allow you to shoot faster before it knows that it has overheated. That would be like driving faster into the brick wall so you get closer to the wall before you know that you are dead.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2016)

While the Macro lens sounds interesting, it also sounds like Canon is still aiming the "M" more at consumer level then enthusiast level photographers. I wonder if that means we will see a FF mirrorless that uses EF lenses for enthusiasts. (Eventually??)


----------



## Woody (May 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While the Macro lens sounds interesting, it also sounds like Canon is still aiming the "M" more at consumer level then enthusiast level photographers. I wonder if that means we will see a FF mirrorless that uses EF lenses for enthusiasts. (Eventually??)



I have been wondering about the same thing. 

"The second camera, which may actually be announced first will be Canon’s first “prosumer” focused mirrorless camera. Two sources have said that the camera will use a newly designed 24mp full frame image sensor. This camera will be designed to use EF lenses, but how that’s going to be done is presently unknown to us."

- http://www.canonrumors.com/some-canon-mirrorless-talk-cr2/


----------



## Tyroop (May 11, 2016)

Is there any information on how Canon plan to sell this lens? I have the EF-M to EOS adapter and EF-M 22, 18-55 and 11-22 lenses. I had to travel to Malaysia to buy the 11-22 because it wasn't available where I live. Despite wanting to, I can't buy the EF-M 55-200 locally (in Thailand) without buying it in a kit and also getting the 18-55, which I already have, and the M3, which I don't particularly want. The only way I can get hold of an EF-M 15-45 is by buying it in a kit with the M10, which I don't want.

I know I can order from abroad but prices are high, I will probably be stung with a lot of import duty when it arrives, and I don't want the hassle and expense of sending it back if there is a problem. With lenses, I want to buy locally so that I can check them first and return them easily if need be.

I love my little EOS M and I am optimistic that Canon can turn it into an excellent system, but the marketing strategy has been a disaster so far. I can understand not selling any part of the system in certain regions, but I can't understand why only some parts of the system are sold in certain regions and not others, or why with certain lenses they are only available in kits and not sold individually in all regions. What about those people who have already bought into the system and just want newly announced lenses, not kits?

I have the 100 f/2.8L IS Macro and EF-M to EOS adapter already so wasn't that interested in this new lens initially, but the built in light interests me and could be very useful in a compact native EF-M macro lens.


----------



## d (May 11, 2016)

Tyroop said:


> Is there any information on how Canon plan to sell this lens? I have the EF-M to EOS adapter and EF-M 22, 18-55 and 11-22 lenses. I had to travel to Malaysia to buy the 11-22 because it wasn't available where I live. Despite wanting to, I can't buy the EF-M 55-200 locally (in Thailand) without buying it in a kit and also getting the 18-55, which I already have, and the M3, which I don't particularly want. The only way I can get hold of an EF-M 15-45 is by buying it in a kit with the M10, which I don't want.



Maybe buy the kit, and sell off the components you don't want? Could work out that you get the 55-200 quite cheaply that way.

d.


----------



## Tyroop (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion d, but I don't think there is much demand where I live for EOS M. Most people here use smart phones for their photography. If I did this, I could probably offer the M3 and 18-55 new for about $60 less than retail, but I think it would be difficult to sell. I could upgrade to M3 myself, but I'm holding on for an M4 or whatever it is called before I upgrade. I'd just like to be able to buy parts of the EOS M system individually without all this messing around, as you can with Canon's DSLR system.


----------



## barracuda (May 11, 2016)

Looks like the EF-M 28mm will retail for $299:

http://www.adorama.com/alc/9774/article/first-look-canon-sx620-25x-zoom-compact-new-flagship-pro-flash-and-worlds-smallest


----------



## d (May 11, 2016)

Tyroop said:


> Thanks for the suggestion d, but I don't think there is much demand where I live for EOS M. Most people here use smart phones for their photography. If I did this, I could probably offer the M3 and 18-55 new for about $60 less than retail, but I think it would be difficult to sell. I could upgrade to M3 myself, but I'm holding on for an M4 or whatever it is called before I upgrade. I'd just like to be able to buy parts of the EOS M system individually without all this messing around, as you can with Canon's DSLR system.



Fair enough, then! One last suggestion though; if the kit is readily available from a nearby retailer, why not try advertising the M3 + 18-55 _before_ you purchase the kit, to gauge interest? Then if you find a serious buyer, you can go buy the kit and meet up with them. Assuming you have access to something like Craigslist or Gumtree that allows you to place advertisements for free, with 5 or 10 minutes work you'll know in a day or two whether splitting a kit is a viable option.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## d (May 11, 2016)

barracuda said:


> Looks like the EF-M 28mm will retail for $299:
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/alc/9774/article/first-look-canon-sx620-25x-zoom-compact-new-flagship-pro-flash-and-worlds-smallest



The impression I'm left with after watching the Adorama video is that the EF-M 28mm is "pretty cool".


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2016)

barracuda said:


> Looks like the EF-M 28mm will retail for $299:
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/alc/9774/article/first-look-canon-sx620-25x-zoom-compact-new-flagship-pro-flash-and-worlds-smallest



Sold.


----------



## johnctharp (May 11, 2016)

Seeing very little LoCA in those test shots, if any; assuming that it's sharp at all focus distances and renders OOF smoothly, looks like it'd make a great pair with whatever semi-pro EOS-M Canon puts out with the 80D sensor (and full EOS menus, please).


----------



## 9VIII (May 11, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Along with a new flash, we get the first macro lens for the EOS M system.</p>
> <p><strong>EF-M 28mm F3.5 Macro IS STM </strong>(Google translated)</p>
> <ul>
> <li>The world’s lightest macro lens</li>
> ...



CR got the specs wrong, this is a 1:1 Macro lens and goes even further than 1:1 with a special mode. (I see that this has been said already but until the OP gets fixed we may as well keep posting it.)
And you can select to fire just one side of the lights if you want more contrast.
Given the price I'm not sure if the quality of the lights even matters too much, this should be a fantastic lens.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (May 11, 2016)

*Colour me annoyed* -- why is there a new 600EX-RT?! BH now has the specs on their website and the only difference seems to be the accessories mount, which was new to the 600 in the first place?! 
*Colour paranoid* -- Canon must be preparing a new type of flash metering system which this new flash is capable of, but why not be up front about it?! Or as I first speculated, this must be related to the firmware "recall" and buyer confidence, sort of Nikon-style D600->D610 (Didnt Canon do this with another EX-series flash?).

I am done . 
Back to work... 
Byes for now and happy shooting!
-J


----------



## romanr74 (May 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While the Macro lens sounds interesting, it also sounds like Canon is still aiming the "M" more at consumer level then enthusiast level photographers. I wonder if that means we will see a FF mirrorless that uses EF lenses for enthusiasts. (Eventually??)



They have wonderful DSLRs in their offering for enthusiasts...


----------



## Woody (May 11, 2016)

I've only got this to say:

Canon really really knows how to design lenses with unique capabilities. A super lightweight 1.2:1 macro lens with in-built lights? Who would have thought that is possible?

If we leave this to the Nikon/Sony/Fujifilm team of lens designers, it will probably weigh 3 times more.


----------



## BurningPlatform (May 11, 2016)

Interesting macro lens. Even at 0.5x it means a 44 mm wide object fills the full 22 mm wide sensor. At 1.2x it would mean that 18 mm fills the whole image area. Quite many pixels per stamp, I would say.


----------



## arcer (May 11, 2016)

Tyroop said:


> Is there any information on how Canon plan to sell this lens? I have the EF-M to EOS adapter and EF-M 22, 18-55 and 11-22 lenses. I had to travel to Malaysia to buy the 11-22 because it wasn't available where I live. Despite wanting to, I can't buy the EF-M 55-200 locally (in Thailand) without buying it in a kit and also getting the 18-55, which I already have, and the M3, which I don't particularly want. The only way I can get hold of an EF-M 15-45 is by buying it in a kit with the M10, which I don't want.
> 
> I know I can order from abroad but prices are high, I will probably be stung with a lot of import duty when it arrives, and I don't want the hassle and expense of sending it back if there is a problem. With lenses, I want to buy locally so that I can check them first and return them easily if need be.
> 
> ...



One of the weird business organization of Canon, they fragment their company leadership based on location so that each country-based division has their own say on what to sell locally. For example, Canon USA being late in introducing the EF-M system to the US market.
So don't blame Canon Global, go tantrum at your local Canon office to tell them what you want. One way for them to know what local customers want. (No offense intended, I dislike the fragmented catalog in some countries also.) However, I can never fully fit myself into your shoes as Canon HK have the goods as soon as it is introduced and marketed.


----------



## arcer (May 11, 2016)

Another possible push behind the new flash is that Canon has develop a better production line that is more cost-effective and efficient while introducing better heat dispersion and dust & water resistant. Therefore, we might see a price drop compared to the introduction price of the original 600EX-RT, similar to the case of the new 430EXIII.

More info on EF-M 28mm Macro lens:
Weight: 130g
Length: 45.5mm
Top innovation : First non-L to have lens hood included. (*To my limited knowledge)

Press release from Canon HK:
http://www.canon.com.hk/en/corporate/press_release/pressReleaseDetails.do?prmid=11120&utm_source=CHKFB&utm_medium=FBpost&utm_campaign=NewProduct201605


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

arcer said:


> ...
> 
> Top innovation : First non-L to have lens hood included. (*To my limited knowledge)
> 
> ...


Seems like the lens hood will cover the integrated lights. 

Quite impressive:
MFD 9.3 cm (sensor -> subject) resp. 1.5 cm (end of lens -> subject)


----------



## LDS (May 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The update also mentions a 'bounce adapter', perhaps a workaround to the fact that the gel holder precludes use of the pull-out bounce card? Or maybe a flashbender-like mod that uses the same attachement as the gel holder?



It looks the gels and holder have been replaced by hard head "covers" - more practical to use, but less versatile, you can't use your own gels (don't know if the original older is still included).


----------



## George D. (May 11, 2016)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600 EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Specifications*



Dalantech said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Dalantech said:
> ...



Another photo like this and I'm buying a Macro lens. It looks like a mutated lion. I hope Canon incorporates the flash idea into some EF50mm macro. It's good to see Canon is upgrading on all fronts. But more interesting stuff are coming from Leica SL (mirrorless): 1/16,000sec top shutter speed and 529 AF points. I don't know how DSLR can keep up with these figures.


----------



## noncho (May 11, 2016)

I just remembered 1 occasion, when this 28mm macro with IS would be useful - mushrooms! 

Here is a picture with my 30mm from another system:


----------



## bergstrom (May 11, 2016)

I can't wait to get the new flash in about 3 years when the price comes down.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Speedlite 600EX II-RT compared to the original version:
> 
> • Covers the angle of view of 20mm-200mm _same as the original_
> • Coverage of 197ft / 60M (ISO100) _same as the original_
> ...



Here's what Canon has to say about the differences between the original and MkII 600EX-Rt flashes:

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt-whatsnew.shtml


----------



## nads (May 12, 2016)

That macro is going to be fun! I haven't had one in several years after selling my Sigma 150mm. If there is one thing you can count on, it is that a macro is going to be sharp as hell for non macro shots too. 

They priced it out perfectly too. 

I can feel great about lowering the price on my last piece of DSLR sized gear: Goodbye 500D closeup lens!


----------



## Vivid Color (May 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> barracuda said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the EF-M 28mm will retail for $299:
> ...



1.2x magnification with built-in lites for $299! I'm sold too! And maybe prices of the original RT 600 will come down..


----------



## George D. (May 12, 2016)

noncho said:


> I just remembered 1 occasion, when this 28mm macro with IS would be useful - mushrooms!



No, go back to mutant lions ;D. Seriously, macro makes ordinary stuff appear extraordinary. Holly Mackerel (macro) sort of saying.


----------



## George D. (May 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Speedlite 600EX II-RT compared to the original version:
> ...



Just for faster continuous firing/recycling times photojournalists will jump for joy.


----------



## caMARYnon (May 12, 2016)

another plus for mark II: made in china instead of japan.


----------



## d (May 12, 2016)

caMARYnon said:


> another plus for mark II: made in china instead of japan.



Less earthquakes there, perhaps?


----------



## kphoto99 (May 12, 2016)

d said:


> caMARYnon said:
> 
> 
> > another plus for mark II: made in china instead of japan.
> ...



Some brilliant people here on CR have stated that they would never buy any China made stuff for their Canon camera.
What will they do now


----------



## d (May 12, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > caMARYnon said:
> ...



There will be a run on the final stock the 600EX-RT Mk 1's, as the Chinaphobes stock up...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2016)

d said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > d said:
> ...



Sinophobia aside, if the launch of the MkII results in a price drop on the original, I'll likely pick up a few more.


----------



## d (May 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sinophobia aside, if the launch of the MkII results in a price drop on the original, I'll likely pick up a few more.



I've already got my eBay search notifications in place to keep an eye on things.


----------



## moreorless (May 12, 2016)

In terms of the macro focal length I think you need to consider potential use. Its not going to be great for insects of course but then again you could argue to do that well you need to be ALOT longer than 28mm on ASPC, probably more like 100mm.

I'v got an old GXR with the 33mm macro unit and that actually works very well on casual flower/fungi, hand holding a small body means getting in close isn't such an issue(not having to worry about tripod position) and has the advantage its less likely other vegetation will get in your way. Granted the Ricoh is only a 1:2 macro not 1.2:1 as the Canon is but with the ring light and IS I think shading and having to stop down a bit further would be less of an issue.

Generally I think the M system whilst not massive is moving in the kind of direction mirrroless should if its going to take up the mass market, Its less about creating "objects of desire" for gearheads and more about creating well performing lenses that people actually need for decent prices.


----------



## dufflover (May 13, 2016)

I haven't touched my old Tamron 90mm macro in ages, but the IS and built-in light make this pretty tempting to get just for the heck of it! (if AU price is good)

Common sense is I shouldn't though; I impulse bought the 50mm STM for similar reasons (cheap decent replacement) but in the end, never really used the 50mm/1.8, haven't used the STM one at all since getting it and testing it either!
#firstworldproblems


----------



## Fleetie (May 13, 2016)

Well as expected, we suckers in the UK get to pay the same number of GBP that you lot pay in $ - near as dammit, anyway.

£295 here in the UK, for the macro lens. ($425, today.)

Rip-off Britain.


----------



## d (May 13, 2016)

dufflover said:


> I haven't touched my old Tamron 90mm macro in ages, but the IS and built-in light make this pretty tempting to get just for the heck of it! (if AU price is good)



I'd be surprised to get much change from AUD $500 given the state of the currency at the moment. Does't seem quite as much of a bargain around that figure (but better than the UK!)

d.


----------

